# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Genjyo's Dreams

## Genjyo

*Already a Battle*
NL

After I completed my training, an explosive battle occured.  My mentor wanted me to lock the door and leave, and she would protect the temple.  Well she looked into my eyes and saw determination.  So I followed her and closed the door behind me just in time.  This Elderly Wizard sent a couple of  his minions our way.  They sent arrows flying to her way.  I extended my arm and summoned shields for her and me.  The arrows bounced off of her.  Then his armies started going towards me.  My master sent purple blasts their way, but it hardly did anything.  The old man started backing away but I went along.  I had to launch an attack towards his men.  Somehow time was running out.  So I struck them with something kinda strange, Acid Bullets.  Well it brought them down this time.

I don't remember how it ended.

----------


## Genjyo

NL
*Stubborn Squirrel*

I was in my room, late night, I'm on the floor and writing on a notebook.  Then pasts a squirrel right before my eyes. It stops and looks at me, I notice its round black eyes.  I put my notebook down and look at it.  The squirrel then goes to where my closet is, the door is partly opened and goes in.  I go there, open the door turn on the light there and see it standing on hind legs and reaching for a shoe box.  It does not seem to notice me, or care that I'm there.  There's already a tiny white mattress/cushion in it.  It climbs in there and says "It's time for me to die". 

What do you mean?

"It's my time to move on"...  I can see more detail of the squirrel, it has very clean nutmeg coloured fur, the eyes inspire tenderness, whiskers so fine, and the only thing I can't remember is what it's voice sounded like.  Or if it was telepathically communicating with me.

I tell him that he barely got there, how is he going to die now.  But it pulled over a tiny shawl and covered himself with it as if it was going to sleep.  And now I am overcome by sadness for this creature.  He's in his miniature bed now...but he really doesn't look bad, in fact he looks remarkably healthy!!  I don't understand.

"Tired now" he says.  And I can't accept this by this point.  I totally want to get to know this cute, furry squirrel.  I ask if I ever will get to see him and he says that he won't be coming back , that he can't.  He goes to sleep now.  I am almost in tears...

And then I wake up.  Somehow I appreciate life more after this!

----------


## Genjyo

* My future home?
L*
I am walking one sunny afternoon.  I make a corner and stop in my tracks.  I see a house so futuristic in design, but with an air of familiarity.  I recognize it as my house, but with adjustments made.

It is so beautiful, i know I'm going to have to look at it.  I go Lucid.  I jump and find that I don't have to come down if I don't want to.  I decide I'm going to go inside the house right now.  I walk to the front door.  As I open the door, the dream fades into nothing.

*Adopted a little Sister
NL*
I am in my bedroom looking out the window.  I hear lots of running around inside the house.  My memory tells me it's just Miho.  She has been with us for already 6 months and that I shouldn't be surprised.  Energy is something she has plenty of.  A child of 4 can do that and more.

*Adopted some Kittens
NL*
A neighbor comes and is showing us the kittens she's giving away.  They're just so cute!  I go with the tabby!  Looks like a Tiger   ::mrgreen:: 

*Dancing in the Gym
NL*

This was kinda stupid!  It looked like a middle school graduation party in the gym.  About 100 people were dancing and they picked me up from the crowd and i had to join them.  Overall I was laughing cuz I was joking around with the people.  Everybody thought it was a blast.

----------


## Genjyo

*Real life talk
NL*

I thought this was an ordinary conversation with my sister.  We started to argue towards the end.  Very short indeed!  ::cry::

----------


## Genjyo

*The Multitude of Stars and Spaceships
NL*

Oh why wasn't I lucid?  This could've been so cool.  I had woken up in the middle of the night.  I didn't remember any dreams so I tried to go back to sleep.  Well I couldn't right away.  I open my eyes, notice the ceiling, open my eyes and I'm looking at the night sky.  I see MILLIONS of stars lighting up the sky.  The constellations were posted in their appropriate locations.  I even see a satellite making an elliptical orbit.

Moments later, I am blasting 'Stormtroopers' with my machine guns.  The lack of gravity makes the bullets go so slowly, but they get the job done.  We are inside a special craft.  The enemies are much higher in number now and many times better.

I am fighting ninjas and they're really a challenge.  Weapons don't seem to do much.  So I use my sword and doing better now.  This monster is chasing me around a facility.  I discover one of my powers is to go through walls and I do.  It is such a WONDERFUL feeling as I go into the purple gem.

More ninjas are coming towards me and I go slice and dice me some enemies.  But I am really exhausted and wish I were dreaming since I could never be tired there.  I am so mad!  :Mad:

----------


## Genjyo

*Dangerous School
NL*

It was time for an all school assembly.  Since I am one of the bad kids I have to sit in the auditorium balcony.  The way it was constructed is fully dangerous and done on purpose.  There are sections that are suspended in mid air.  Any strong movements will cause it to topple.  I had front row tickets to this device.  A boy sat right next to me and he was all nervous that within moments, the entire section has dangling like a keychain.  I remember the principal was out to get me.

*Don't remember
NL*

I know I dreamt of something, but it won't come back to me.  Maybe I was still a bad kid?

*Holy [email protected]#$!
NL*

This was perhaps the scariest dream because I took it for real life.  All the dreams I had were good enough length, I may be getting better at this dreaming, but I have to improve my recall.

Well I was driving this big, red, and beat up daycab.  I parked it in the driveway of this house in a small, but crowded neighborhood, with the engine still running.  I go inside the house to run an errand, I come back out and see that the vehicle is overheated.  I need to go ahead and get moving, but I reconsider.  I now see gas spilling from the containers and compartments and the fumes are becoming unbearable.  My first thought is to get some help and WATER quick.  So I step away quickly and then it catches on fire.  The worst part was that some houses got set on fire too, even if they weren't nearby.  All the same, I panicked and started yelling for some help.  People came out from their houses, haha these dream characters were all lazy...they didn't seem to care.  But every now and then one would show up and see the horror and be totally numb.  I remember throwing buckets of water at a porch, but I don't really remember where I got it from.  I do recall going to the nearest payphone dialing 911.  I told them to please hurry that it was huge.

The people did escape thank God, but there was still no sign of firefighters or police.  The daycab blew up, but didn't seem to start any more fires.  I can remember one specific dream character who climbed out of his window even though his house wasn't on fire.

I must've stood there, unable to move.  When I started to see police cars coming from the main street.  They actually missed the street as if they were lost.  Minutes later, they slowly drove up.  I could sense there was going to be trouble.

Daycab looked like this, but more beatup and completely useless (thanks Ophelia)


*FA
NL*

Then I woke up, my family was kinda mad at because I was yelling words out in my sleep.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hey babe, nice journal

I like how you use abbreviations like L, NL, FA

That's a really great idea, help you to find stuff quicker, especially with the titles

----------


## Genjyo

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *Hey babe, nice journal
> 
> I like how you use abbreviations like L, NL, FA
> 
> That's a really great idea, help you to find stuff quicker, especially with the titles*



Hallo Gorgeous!!  This has helped me out a great deal!  I've got more NL's than anything right now, but I don't mind.    :tongue2:

----------


## Genjyo

*Baby Genius and Family Guy
NL*

I am over some friends house on this lovely Tuesday evening!  Their 5 month old baby is in his seat and he's the center of attention.  My friends have to take off, so I'm left taking care of the baby.

I ask him how he's doing in a cutesy kind of way.  He says he is "doing fine".  ::o:    I'm startled back.  I reason that I shouldn't be surprised, yet I am.

"How did you learn to talk", I ask him with slight curiosity.

"I've been practising", is his nonchalant response.

My dream fast forwards and instead of the kitchen, now we are in the living room.  I see that we are playing with toy trucks and trains.  There's even some music in the background.  I feel the need to teach this baby some new phrases he may not yet know.  I start giving him lines from Stewie from Family Guy.  He takes a liking to this, and is now even sounding like him.  Not before long, he practically is Stewie down to his outfit.

Flash forward to later that evening!  It's in the kitchen, but the baby is no longer in sight.  Now it is just Peter (from family guy), a slim Peter (family guy again) and I (who I think turned into Brian, the family dog).  We are not cartoons, but we look almost human/computer generated.  I am casually standing next to them, both Peters are at the table having some drinks.  They are completely wasted, but are trying to pretend they are still sober.  They start saying things to each other like "Naaah, yoooo issh drunk, naaht meee, nope *laugh laugh*.   This makes me laugh so hard my sides actually hurt.  I eventually wake up, but at least in a good mood.

----------


## Genjyo

*A Palace Exists
NL*

This was a dream I truly wish I had been lucid.  The endless possibilities are locked within this one.

I see a desert of beige landscapes and fine sand underneath a clear soft blue sky.  There is a grand white Palace in the distance.  I see a long lines of people that are making their way inside.  The  palace door is at least 9 stories tall.  Now I find myself just walking inside and the sight is much too exuberant to behold.  The Marble finish, the tall red satin drapes, the jewels of many colors, and the levels were all present.

It came to me, the reason all those people were was to make a deal with the King, I am thinking of Bin Laden for some reason.    I worked my way to the 5th Level and I saw an entrance to...a cafeteria!  I lined up along with everyone, got my food, sat down at a table when I notice my neighbor come up to me.  She tells me she has already negotiated with the King.  I know that was very unwise, but I still try to be comprehending.  The contrast is evident, from the elegant indoors full of Sculptures to this cafeteria right out of a school lunchroom.  I still remember many doors, rooms, halls, windows to visit and there is no security to be seen.   If I was lucid I would have explored this!!  Damn it, if I could remember more!!

----------


## Genjyo

I have attained Lucidity!  I'm so happy  :tongue2:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Oops:   ::mrgreen::   ::-P:   :Mad:  

*Cheerleader/Talent Show?
NL*
First, I dreamt that Luci was onstage along with other girls and it looked like they wer putting on some kind of dance.  A couple guys from the audience, one wearing a particulary funny hat, got up onstage and started to display their moves.  I was sitting there, not really aware of the strangeness of it all.

*My Dad is Jack Nicholson and he's trying to kill me!
L*

I lived in a high rise apartment in nice metropolitan area.  The complex was truly luxurious.  I was in the living room and saw my dad (Nicholson in The Shining Mode but with longer hair and mustache) come  in and sit down next to me.  He told me that time was running out and I should get out.  One arch of this eyebrow told me this was all true.  I got out, standing in the hall, and images of my Dad's past murders come to life.  I knew I was next, so I looked around.  I notice a dark room to hide.  I knew this was too close so didn't bother.  I could hear the door from my apartment open.  I simply went for the elevators.  I hit floor 47.  The highest floor on this building and just one above where I started.  I knew he went down, just had to go down.  I wasn't fully scared, but I could from the window of the room I escaped to, that it was so beautiful out there.  Along the way, I knew this was a dream.  Just felt the certainty of it all, maybe once I realized who was chasing me.  I looked out the window and could even see a taller white buidling with a hanging trees.  I wanted to go there.  I looked at my hands for an extra reality check and it was the most bizzare thing I've seen recently.  My hands were thick, not totally inhuman, but there were white roots sticking out of there.  Enough of that, I looked to the window and was ready to fly!
 like this but more menacing and with a dark brown business suit.

*Flying and becoming Spiderman
L*
I went trough the window in pure exhilaration!  For the longest time, I was almost sure a dream resembled rea life, but it could never FEEL COMPLETELY like real life.  I am now proven wrong.  Every Sense came to life and I was living it, a complete breakthrough, I was fully lucid and it was like nothing else.  Actually it was, it was like daily living only with a power unlike any other.  My body was surrounded in metaphysics all the same.  I arrived at that tall tower.  I flew my way to this island and before I knew it I was Spiderman.  I was still lucid however, I didn't wish to become him, but I accepted it.  There I was.....the thrill was too much.  I had obstacles I needed to overcome.  A series of events happened I cannot remember them, but I know they were a blast.  I could sense my dream drifting away.  I got on top a large leaded rectangular object.  I rubbed my palms together, I could feel this.  I turn around and find a mens black shoe knocked over its side.  Was I going to summon someone?  I have to try it when I am pulled away into reality.

from my apartment...


to a building similar to this...

----------


## Genjyo

*Drinking too much?
NL*
I was in my Aunts kitchen.  I was drinking socially, but I noticed I was doing a
great job at holding my liquor.

----------


## Genjyo

*An impact of dreams
L*

It was a beautiful sunset.  My friend and I were so marvelled by the splendour of
the vanilla sky, but it was I that realized this was an illusion.  I wanted to take it all
in, so I looked around.  We were in a walkway separated by a short concrete
wall.  There , the rush of people could decide which direction they decided to
go.  We were heading into the entrance of the large gray building which looked
to be an Airport.  From the other side of the median, something caught my
attention I turned around and there was only strangers going in the opposite
direction.  I wasnt confused long enough because we were already walking in.

As soon as we entered, we were in my backyard.  My Dad was outside
watering the plants.  He seemed to take notice of us.  I looked up that sky was
was overjoyed to see the beauty of it all.  All the other 8 planets in our solar
system were suspended right above our stratosphere.

I told them, Hey, check what I can do.  I then manisfested an energy blast
and sent it towards Mercury who curiously  was the same size as Jupiter.    Two
seconds later the planet vibrated with the impact and seemed to glow.  It
wasnt like I was expecting anything to happen, but I felt I could have done a
better job.  I repeated this move and sent a more powerful beam.  Both were
amazed at what I was doing but they made no inquiries.

My friend and I made our way inside the house and were suddenly within the
building.  The airport seemed so dark, but not completely pitch black.  It was like
not enough light was present.  I told my friend to go to the only place that
looked friendly enough, a McDonalds.

We were in line again, and both of us were really focused on the menu,
unaware the setting sun was still shining upon our faces.  The food looked so
delicious, I had to order the right thing.  A short time later, we were out of there.  So
much for the food.  Now were in some other part of the building which looked
more like a lab facility now.  We walked down the hall into a white room
inhabited by various people.  The conversation was brief for we had somewhere
else to go.  I decided to tell them the truth (about their origin).  I quickly turned back to them and stated, The truth is...(I couldnt do it)...whatever  you all may think it is...well its
true.  I couldnt crush their reality.

My words seemed to affect a lanky guy with spiky blonde hair, he has wearing white primarily.  His eyes
widened and took us to a storage room.  I sensed his panic and after I
questioned him what he needed, he told me Yes, we know...were not just
Teds kids.  This intrigued me for I dont know a Ted.

He walked us out to the exit this time.  Opened the door after looking at me in
particular.  The Sun hadnt set, in fact, the yellow light of the glorious sun warmed
me once again.  We followed the man, who was walking with alertness.  I
looked at the building we came out of and noticed again the grayness of it all.  
We went to the main entrance and soon enough were part of the crowd exiting. 
I could see how from this angle more detail of the arquitecture.  The
large window that was perhaps on the 3rd floor stood out as if it were the only
place life existed in the dreary interior.

The view to the window revealed a restaurant's interior, well lit.  The shock hit me, I was looking a McDonalds.  With three more paces I could fully see inside, and I was looking at
myself and my friend standing in line at McDonalds, focused intently at the menu.

What is this?  Lets go..., I said.  I couldnt move, not anymore, for just yards
away and directly below the window on the ground...there WE WERE...literally,
my friend and I making our way towards the entrance.  Now it was us three (or
2?) that couldnt fanthom the idea.  How is this possible, I asked no one.  The
entering me looked at me, at least that what it looked like.  We ducked behind
the concrete wall.  Now it all made sense.  Lucidity, how you can you play with
me like that?

 :Mad:

----------


## Genjyo

*Downtown at Night
NL*
It was in the middle of the night and there I was, roaming around looking for a
Wendys or Subway.  As I am walking I see that the city park has gotten a
brand new mound.  This was no ordinary one by the looks of it.  I could barely
climb this 40 ft hill.  I noticed that if I walked down I would quickly gain speed in
the almost muddy terrain.  From up here I could see the downtown streets so
clearly.  My hunger increased though.  I ran down, but kept my cool and
balance.

I was on a mission...which was look for my missing 10 year old nephew.  After finding him 30 mins later, I found myself questioning his virginity.

----------


## Genjyo

*Meeting Up With Friends?
NL*

My brother and I were just outside the avenue.  I walked back and forth looking
at the shops.  Yes, this was it!  Were actually here.  But where are they, I asked
my brother.  Well, it quickly dissolved into us being reunited once again.  Our
friend was telling us how long it was since wed seen each other.  Haha!  She still
was fine as ever *winks* but wait, she sure didnt have the same face LOL

----------


## Genjyo

*Working At WalMart
NL*

I was working at WalMart and my responsability was working, not the cash registers, but I was overseeing the bananas on a long wooden table.  It seems an older co-worker had placed some muffins and other pastries on the table.  A friend of mine who was perhaps working there (?) was telling me how her day had been.  ::wink::

----------


## Genjyo

*Nothing
N/A*

That's right!  I don't remember   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Genjyo

*Watching Her Movies
NL*

I was at home (house was totally different, but that didn't matter) and had some visitors.  Thi guy (was it Jared?) was someone who I was familiar with, but his friend turned out to be someone I've never met.  She was a total babe with ultra 80's fashion.  We had dinner and I was really getting to know her.  I found her to be nice, intelligent, and caring.  Still, there was a sadness to her.

Now all 3 of us where in my room (not quite, again) and were watching TV.  My friend Jared was in charge of  the remote, the girl and I were talking, all three of us sitting up in bed.  He put it on a porn movie that starred you know...the Girl!  It was highly explicit   ::shock::   ::shock::   ::o:   and so shocking!  I wouldn't know how to describe them.  But I noticed Jared had a barely there smile, I couldn't even look at Her I was so embarrased.  After the movie was over she gets up and excuses herself out of the room.  My friend flips more channels and they are all hardcore.  The Menu for these had Pamela Lee caressing the channels/movies and the one you selected was the one she pay more attention to. 

"It must be embarrasing having friends over and having them stumble upon your movies like this", I told him.  He turned his gaze away from the TV and to me this time.

"Yeah, you know, it's been a year since her Mother was murdered".

I could also sense that Jared too had a sad past as well.

"Was Justice ever made at least?", I asked.

"Yes, but it always does", he responded.  Maybe it did for him as well.

Next...it's no longer Jared there with the remote control.  Another person is explaining that things couldn't be done like that.  (He was referring to the still bizarre images on the screen).

*It was a dream?
FA*

I couldn't believe all this was a dream.  Up until the very end it looked terribly real.  I was even expecting someone to walk in the room and see all 3 of us watching porn. Haha!  Yet, both DC's displayed real emotion.  I wish I had remembered her name though.

I found myself typing this very experience in my DV Journal and then seeing a reply from someone else.  Their reply was:

_Genjyo, Paragraph 1, line 1

Were you alone?_

----------


## Genjyo

*We Found His Clone
NL*

Inside a van, I was with a group of people and were discussing various events of the day.  We all were drinking coffee/hot chocolate.  As I looked down I noticed my mittens were a dark blue.  My mug was big and white.

The older man signaled us to listen to a recording.  We heard a conversation.  He played us again another recording.  We heard another conversation. The voice was the same in both recordings.

Lights flickered past our faces.  It felt like 4:00 AM.

"These are different people talking!", the older man exclaimed to our astonishment.

"Then we must capture them", a lady of forty something suggested.

"Notice the soundwaves both make", I said while pointing to the split screen.  In it, circles of flourescent blue light made their journey one after the other.

This made our findings the more affirmative.

----------


## superfun64

> Cheerleader/Talent Show? *
> NL *
> First, I dreamt that Luci was onstage along with other girls and it looked like they wer putting on some kind of dance. A couple guys from the audience, one wearing a particulary funny hat, got up onstage and started to display their moves. I was sitting there, not really aware of the strangeness of it all. *



Don't get mad at me if you think im wrong but, did you look past the people onstage to your left because I remember having a dream where I watched something like that. Maybe we were in eachothers dream.  





> My Dad is Jack Nicholson and he's trying to kill me! *
> L *
> 
> I lived in a high rise apartment in nice metropolitan area. The complex was truly luxurious. I was in the living room and saw my dad (Nicholson in The Shining Mode but with longer hair and mustache) come in and sit down next to me. He told me that time was running out and I should get out. One arch of this eyebrow told me this was all true. I got out, standing in the hall, and images of my Dad's past murders come to life. I knew I was next, so I looked around. I notice a dark room to hide. I knew this was too close so didn't bother. I could hear the door from my apartment open. I simply went for the elevators. I hit floor 47. The highest floor on this building and just one above where I started. I knew he went down, just had to go down. I wasn't fully scared, but I could from the window of the room I escaped to, that it was so beautiful out there. Along the way, I knew this was a dream. Just felt the certainty of it all, maybe once I realized who was chasing me. I looked out the window and could even see a taller white buidling with a hanging trees. I wanted to go there. I looked at my hands for an extra reality check and it was the most bizzare thing I've seen recently. My hands were thick, not totally inhuman, but there were white roots sticking out of there. Enough of that, I looked to the window and was ready to fly! *
>  like this but more menacing and with a dark brown business suit. *



    Once again, I was in that building (lucid dreaming) with the dark room and the window with the tall buildings. I watched someone look at their hands and fly off out the window. I tried but couldn't fly until I looked at my hands. I knew what would happen if I did but looked at them anyway, they looked streching white roots.  I turned away then looked and tried to change them back and it worked, flew off and dissapeared in white static.

Bad grammar I know but running short on time here.

Your last dream I posted here was probably the same place but different dreams arrangements.

Please don't flame me.
[/quote]

----------


## Genjyo

Ka! I haven't made up my mind on Dreamscapes, but it is worth discussing.

Yes I did look to my left and right and saw about 100 people, I was in the 3rd row though.  Did you see anything like that?  If so, please describe to me the setting and what you saw.

The second dream was too bizarre.  My hands were disgusting, but I had to do a reality check.  I heard someone in the building, but I didn't see a person there (on the 47th floor).

Please, any info is valuable.  Your Description is highly appreciated.

 ::-P:

----------


## Genjyo

*Went Fly Fishing, literally!
L*

I am glad I had a lucid dream.  Especially in a setting like this.  I revisited the Ocean.  Gorgeous Sun, warm sands, and above all Lucidity.

Once my sandals were off I ran to the shore, made one hop off land and was hovering above the moving aqua tinted waters.  If I went down too low all I had to do was push myself up from the waves.

I made my direction past the swimming areas and into the fishing waters.  Below me were barracudas, electric eels, swordfishes, and other types of fish too alien to classify.

The large, silver ones jumped into the air as it  to nail me.    :Mad:    With one kick, I sent them to dry land.  I didn't succeed in catching more, but that was because I didn't want to venture too far off.

I made my way back, "Uncle look at I what I have caught".

The fish's belly was sprinkled with sand.  It still breathed, and the silver scales reflected the sun so brightly.

"Good", he chuckled, "You brought a good sized one".  He had no idea I used my flying skills for this one.    ::-P:   ::mrgreen::  

*Sleeping in the bathroom
NL*

I wanted to sleep on the bathroom floor.  So I did, but my father said No

*The Tacks
SP*

I had it again.  I couldn't get up from bed.  I didn't feel an evil presence, but I was struggling nonetheless.  I recognized it as SP.  I opened my real eyes, this time I saw what I thought was the waking world.  I noticed my dresser, it had red and green tacks in a centralized area.  It was exhausting, but I tried to induce and LD.  This calmed me down and I was able to now move my real muscles.  I woke up.  The tacks were not there, everything else was the same as always.

----------


## superfun64

> Yes I did look to my left and right and saw about 100 people, I was in the 3rd row though. Did you see anything like that? If so, please describe to me the setting and what you saw[/b]



I was watching the dance at the side of the stage so I wasn't paying too much much attention to the people in chairs in front of the stage but, I took a glance and my eyelids just started to constantly uncontrollably blink until I looked at the stage.  I think they were blonde and brunette girls, no red head as far as I could see.  That hat that guy was wearing was kinda big, I think green. The stage floor looked like it was well waxed and shiny. I don't really remember the dance, I think it was the can-can and some others.  Some of them were dress in skirts of colors I can't remember.  Kinda like cheerleaders uniforms but a white t-shirt top. The area behind the stage was pitch black.





> The second dream was too bizarre. My hands were disgusting, but I had to do a reality check. I heard someone in the building, but I didn't see a person there (on the 47th floor).
> [/b]



I saw him, he almost has the same exact appearance of that guy in the photo.
The hallways were a little dark not dim but dark. The windowsill was white and so was the wall, I looked to my left and saw a board with a plant hanging above it.

Now for the dream.

I did see a guy chasing somebody and he was like right behind you but ten feet away. I ran in front of him to stop him from getting you and knocked him back.
Oh he almost got to the dark room but I was wildly lucid so I froze him, right against the doorway. That's probably why he didn't get you.

Hopefully they were the right dreams.

I forgot, his footsteps never made a sound.

----------


## Genjyo

> _Originally posted by superfun64_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Yes I did look to my left and right and saw about 100 people, I was in the 3rd row though. Did you see anything like that? If so, please describe to me the setting and what you saw
> 			
> ...



Thanks for writing back Superfun64, you have matched at least this part of the dream setting.  Of course I was only focusing on the 4th girl from the left.





> The stage floor looked like it was well waxed and shiny. [/b]



The actual stage floor was clean, but I didn't pay any special attention to that detail.





> I don't really remember the dance, I think it was the can-can and some others. *Some of them were dress in skirts of colors I can't remember. *Kinda like cheerleaders uniforms but a white t-shirt top. The area behind the stage was pitch black. [/b]



The dances started out with some cheerleading signature moves. This is a pic that closely resembles their outfit, although their skirts were ruffled.

The boys from the audience got up onstage and then started to do traditional dances from different parts of the world.  That's when some girls even donned colorful dresses.  This didn't go as well as planned, because everybody lost their sync and the guy with that hat made a fool of himself.  By the way, the hat he was wearing in my dream was a straw hat that had some green but mostly looked like a scarecrow's hat.  The background was not pitch black, it wasn't lit that well.  _*Hmmm,   looks at my pistol*_





> I saw him, he almost has the same exact appearance of that guy in the photo.
> The hallways were a little dark not dim but dark. The windowsill was white and so was the wall, I looked to my left and saw a board with a plant hanging above it.
> 
> Now for the dream.
> 
> I did see a guy chasing somebody and he was like right behind you but ten feet away. I ran in front of him to stop him from getting you and knocked him back.
> Oh he almost got to the dark room but I was wildly lucid so I froze him, right against the doorway. That's probably why he didn't get you.
> 
> Hopefully they were the right dreams.
> ...



He actually followed me to the upper level?  I took it for granted he went to look for me somewhere else.  That sucks, still, I no longer was afraid of him.  It's funny, because the whole level was dark and I had different places to hide.  I woud choose one place and then come out and go somewhere else.  I was enjoying it.  Once I saw the other building through the window I just had to go for it.

To sum things up, I still don't know what to make of it.  I suspect out of everyone in the world, at least 2 people will at some point have dreams within a similar setting/situation.  *Maybe the details I provided will let you remember things or rule them out. * 
It's too early for me to decide if we shared the same dreams.  Let me know what you think, it is interesting!

----------


## Genjyo

*Sister Smoking Pot?
NL*

My Sister confessed to me she smoked pot and that last night she was under the effect of the drug.  Mom overheard this and they went to Dad about this.  I couldn't believe this had happened.  I looked at the evidence which was wrapped in see thru plastic.  It looked like a cooked chicken breast with Romaine lettuce on top of it.

*No!  A Child Being Abused?!
NL*

It was as if I was watching a 3rd Movie on set in some village tribe.  A child was being picked on because she was somehow different.  Then it got uglier because the abuse turned physical.  They made her wear a scarecrow mask (from Batman Begins) and she had to walk everywhere with it.    The whole village (including her sisters) made her go out to the jungles and look for her lost puppies.   :Mad:   :Mad:    I am really mad now!!

Then a village tribe leader sent a spear right through her right eye.  She fell to the ground silently, he ran off...but seemed to smile.  The Bastard!!  Moments later the girl gets up...removes the mask.  She isn't damaged.  Somehow this was done so everyone would think she was injured/dead and leave her alone.  (Should I submit my dreams to Dream Interpretation?)

*Meet The Cast
NL*

It turns it really was a Movie, all the actors came out to meet me.  I was so thankful the Girl was perfectly safe, she seemed to enjoy this line of work  ::mrgreen::  .  We rode on this bus and were going to a film festival I suppose.  We made a detour first and visited someone's hut.  I almost forgot to take off my shoes before entering (Thanks for kindly reminding me Matoko!)

One of the girls who played a sister wanted to stick objects to fans and other dangerous devices.  She told me her real life grandma had given her this advice "Green is Positive, Red is Negative".   Yeah, some good that did her there.  I was thanking this one dude for the CD's he gave me a while back.  Haha.

*The HitMan
NL*

I found myself in a Conservatory.  I was surrounded by strange people, but I looked around and noticed some of the cast members from before.  I go to the others in the back as if to exit.  I notice a couple (in their 40's...something not quite right about them though).  They see me.  I meet their gaze and let them continue their way.  The woman exits the hall.  The man takes his seat again.  I look for someone to sit next to.  That is when I look across the open panomaric view and see the green, exteriors of the jungle.  I see the stairway and notice the woman I saw earlier is far off now.  Her black dress is barely visible now.

(mental note, yeah! this is where the pink underwear, the woman behind me is holding turns into a pink scarf)

The woman in the black dress sat down and played a piano that was wating for her.  This is unseen of course, but I know it to be there.  She plays a beautiful concerto...nothing I've heard before.  Her "Husband" (fine white suit and hat with a thick black mustache) walks up the stairs to the back exit again, this time he does leave.  I am not surprised to see I am the only paying attention to this.  I see the man appear moments later, just a white color due to the distance.  His walk is slow and the music is poignant as ever.  He dissapears into the green vines.

The melody no longer is heard.

----------


## Genjyo

*Non-existant
NL*
"Did you do it all or did they help you out?"

"Yes, I did it all.  Those eight people didn't do a thing!"

----------


## Genjyo

*June 9
Little Kid
NL*

I was watching a home video of my brother and I.  It turns out I was wearing a cap while flexing and eating a banana.

*June 10
Superpowers
NL*

I could jump across the basketball court, make every shot, and never get tired.  I can only imagine what this would have been like with lucidity.

----------


## Genjyo

*June 11
Explosions
NL*

Roaming undetected and fully aware of the danger, I was already formulating a plan.  The tanks outside were getting ready to strike.  Inside an abandoned school I didn't feel any safer for the troops were marching down the street.  I crawled around vents, disgusted by the mold growing there.  Perhaps I wasn't physically there, but my point of view was leading.  I reached the rooftop and examined the area.  The troops were blasting civilians and holding others captive.  This grenade launcher of mine would have to suffice.  A great fireball engulffed the enemy tank, but not to my surprise, the flames died out.  Now the tank lifted off the ground and was turning towards my direction.  Images of Uncle Tak and Sing came into my mind.

*June 12
Interview gone awry
NL*

This young man was interviewing a couple at a supermarket.  The couple kept pointing out the dumb nature of his questions.  The woman in particular was quite insulting.  In the end, the interviewer wanted to discuss the NHL, but the couple would not have any of that.

----------


## Genjyo

*Picnic
NL*

Just a lovely picnic day!  ::cry::

----------


## Genjyo

*Bowling Ball Being
NL*

A sonic blue bowling ball grew a face.  It had black lenses for its angry eyes and a big toothy mouth.  The rest of the body, small and robotic, appeared later.

----------


## Genjyo

*Teacher!
NL*

A beautiful teacher gained our admiration for her knowledge and advice!

----------


## Genjyo

*Drawings
NL*

Michael looked at my notebook full of drawings.  One I remember was of a busty crimefighter.  I was sharing some thoughts with Michael and later we were looking at a newspaper dating back to November 1987.

----------


## Genjyo

*Gangs
NL*

A showdown between the Chinese and the gang from Ghana.

----------


## Genjyo

Its been way too long!!  :Mad:  

*June 18
Magma
NL*
I was watching Earth's flowing magma.

*June 19
Dolphins
NL*

The blue sea was inhabited by dolphins!

*June 20
Overloaded
NL*

Too many activities taking place!

----------


## Genjyo

*St. Paul
NL*

Three friends and I were discussing the Apostle and what he had to say about death.

----------


## Genjyo

*Underground
NL*

Underground railroad?  Must've been...no bats in sight.

----------


## Genjyo

*Prehistoric
NL*

Inside a volcano a dinosaur egg is found.  I'm going to do something drastic.  I will have a lucid over the weekend!  I could have done so much in this dream.

----------


## Genjyo

*Mayhem
NL*

It wasn't the lucid dream I was hoping for.  Either way, the sharpness of the dream amazed me later upon waking.

This hot afternoon was going to be different.  I could either be a coward and hide or make a difference.  I could look outside the windows and see the entire city, even farther than that.  A sound came from the hall and behind the door.  As soon as the doors opened and a figure appeared, I became focused enough to control some of the upcoming danger.  With a dance kick I made him hit the floor and drop his guns.  I barely registered another shadow at the doorway.  I jumped back behind the ironcast after grabbing the first weapon from the unconscious man.  It was a golden gun and the bullets came in a neat box.

Now there were two of them carrying automatics.  Once the gun was loaded I did the only thing I could think of.   I used up all but the remaining bullet to eliminate the threat.  The brief silence that followed was not enough to ease my mind.  The roar of the black hawks announced their arrival.  I crawled my way to the door, past broken glass and men I may have killed.  The helicopter crew would have no problem figuring out what happened.

----------


## Genjyo

*Door
NL*

So no lucids came at all this weekend, but I was content with the end result.

A large wooden door had a large dark hole in the center.  I walked up to it for inspection and noticed wasps had made a nest inside the opening.

I taped over the hole so all the wasps could not go out.  That is when the door started shake back and forth, moving the latches out of place.

----------


## Genjyo

*Court of Law
NL*

The proceedings went particularly well.

----------


## Genjyo

*Oranges and Pumpkins
NL*

I was looking at all these oranges and pumpkins.  Senseless.

----------


## Genjyo

*Disappearing
NL*

People vanished into thin air.  The cars were deserted and the gardens untended.  This was a false start.

----------


## Genjyo

*
June 29
Building a Cabin
NL*

Arumi was going wild about building a cabin.  She didn't explain why she wanted to do this, but we helped her gather as much wood as possible.

Soon, Arumi was holding up a cabin by a rope.  It sure wasn't going to be safe anyway.

*CATGIRL, FRIEND OR FOE?
NL
June 30
*
I was outside playing with a cutte kitten, very much like this:

I wanted to see if it got along with the puppy.  It turns out the kitten did not react to the puppy at all.

The astonishing thing happened a moment later.

The kitten grew at an alarming rate.  It not only increased in size, but took on an abnormal form.  That of a cat and human girl form.

SHE threw a menacing glare at the puppy, claws sprang forth from her fingertips, and the puppy was nowhere in sight.  I'm uncertain if she scared it away or erased it from existance.  I was frozen with disbelief.  She took a few steps towards me, her cat eyes yellow and with a child's smile.

:"Are you my friend?", she asked as she held both my arms, as if to keep me from falling.  She had retracted her claws, but I could still feel the points on my skin.  Her smile was so sincere, yet unsure if I would reciprocate the feeling.

"Yes".

She was my cat indeed and would always be my friend.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

LOL  ::shock:: 

I'd rather have said "yes" as well

----------


## Genjyo

Hahaha, she was quite endearing in a way.  Ophelia, I think you'll have to re-adopt me   ::D:  

*Old friends
NL*

Jade and I were talking like we used to.  Her marriage wasn't going too well.  I tried to comfort her.  My dream blurred and she was gone.  Then I ran into her uncle.  I was happy to talk to him again, but I also wonder how long we'll remain friends.

*Convenience Store, Playing Cards
NL*

I wasn't wearing any shoes, but that no problem, I could come and go as I desired.  I was exercising and practising my martial arts inside.  Alex wanted me to lift him off the ground ten times in less than five seconds.  

Later that evening I was looking for a deck of cards downtown.  Which I vaguely remembering doing in some other dream.  I am curious.

The shops I went to only had oversized ones, but wonderful imprints to say the least.

----------


## Genjyo

*July 2
Missiles
NL*

We waited and waited until finally the truth was undeniable.  Missiles rained down on the city bringing certain death and destruction.  White and slow, the missiles did not deter.  We knew we had to get down to the lower level and into a safer place.  There did not seem to be a need since the disaster fell upon a specific area, but once calamity struck half a mile from us, we knew it was too late.

The sheer force of impact caused a woman to fall of the ledge.  People ran back inside and I simply climbed over the ledge and went down the pillar.  The woman who fell had struck the pavement as if she had hit a mattress.  She was asleep, but apparently unharmed.

*July 3
Nakedness
NL*

I was taking a shower when Ran and Arumi interrupted me and were peering through the window.  They took off their clothes and wanted to join me.  David shows up asks what is going on.  I can't believe it!  What is he doing here?

Am I dreaming.  I'm in the living room now and I want to find out.  I lift a woman off her seat and that explains it all.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Genjyo_
> *[color=brown]Ophelia, I think you'll have to re-adopt me  *



you sure are having one hell of a dry spell there

still not getting enough sleep?

----------


## Genjyo

I'm getting more sleep and the dreams are improving   ::wink::  

*July 4
Wedding
NL*

I got wedding like twenty times in this dream.  I was proving a point to someone and the rings served their purpose.

*July 5
Maybe there is something else to this
NL*

Just a feeling this time, but a warmup to something more profound.

----------


## Genjyo

*Lunch
NL*

Went out to lunch on this one

----------


## Genjyo

*July 7
Carpet Stain Cleaner
NL*

Apparently, all you need is strawberry flavored jello to clean up carpet stains!  Haha, it did work!

*July 8
Flying Truck
NL*

Paul wanted to pick me up in his truck.  But I thought it would do no good since:

a) It was of a sinful nature
B) It could not fly and take us anywhere.

----------


## Genjyo

*July 9
Slept Well
NL*

I only remember sleeping.

*July 10
Misinformation
NL*

It was going to be more challenging from now on.  Misinformation had been induced.

----------


## Genjyo

*Candy Sprinkler
NL*

I was watering the lawn with a candy sprinkler.  The results were good.

----------


## Genjyo

*Nondescript
NL*

I forgot most of this dream as soon as I brushed my teeth.

----------


## Genjyo

*July 13
New Guns
NL*

A friend and I are going from scoping every room.  Our night vision is turned on and have no problem finding doors and entryways.

The Woman and Man now enter the room.  The blonde woman is wearing a really cool camo outfit, her blonde hair looks great, but her sniper rifle is what alerts me!

Right away, my friend and I build our super weapons!  They are extremely fun to use, mostly because you handle them like fruit!  Haha, what?

*July 14
No face
SP*

I had a couple bouts of SP.  No face being getting near me.

*Porch
NL*

I woke up real early and decided to check out the neighborhood from my porch.  I couldn't tell if it was just a fortress of some sort, but I could tell it was a nice hiding spot.  Although later on in the dream I had to lie on the floor once I heard the police sirens nearby.

The SWAT team went by my porch.  Something was definitely happening.

Finally, the Police Chief found me out and took me in their armoured vehicle.

*Strangers having sex
NL*

I was reminded of that awful rave scene from Matrix Reloaded.  People were getting wild in their partying and some started having sex in public.  A woman who looked much like Naomi Campbell was completely naked and jumping on top of an equally naked guy's abs as if he were a trampoline.

I slowly realized she was a massage therapist and was working away.  She mentioned something was going to burst.  He recommended she get on top of his chest then.  This was over the top, sorry.

----------


## Genjyo

*Great Perspective
NL*

Details escape me, but a series of thrills and mazes is still fresh.

----------


## Genjyo

*New fishes
NL*

Juuji bought new tetras including the neon ones.  He wasn't able to get together with me until later in the evening.

----------


## Genjyo

*So Cool Hotel
NL*

It may not have been a hotel at all, but it was nice to be woken up by Ran!  I have forgotten much of this dream, but mirrors played some part in it.

----------


## Genjyo

*Swimming Pools
NL*
Vertical swimming pools with water not pouring out.

----------


## Genjyo

*Ebay
NL*

Not a lot happened, but was shopping online.

----------


## Genjyo

*July 20
Public Restroom and missing wallet
NL*

I was at a show and went to use the restroom.  Once inside, I was horrified by the mess.  There were no stalls and people were waiting inside the stalls.  I got out of there.

Then, I noticed my wallet was missing.  I saw the building exit and a woman and her teenage son were sneaking away with my wallet.  I pulled both of them back in and was going to report them.  

*July 21
Jeanine*

Jeanine was sitting, crying her eyes out because she had tremors.

*July 22
New Rooms
NL*

I was entirely surprised to discover new rooms to my house.  How could I have lived here for so long and not seen these?  I was just going to get something to drink for my guest, Jamie Foxx.

I&#39;m going to have to remodel this place up, I definitely want this to be my room&#33;  This unpainted room was huge and the potential was undeniable.  That&#39;s when it hit me.  What were those boards doing nailed to the side of this other door?  I manage to move some of the wood saw the following inscribed on the door:

<div align="center">JFOXX.</div> 

Had he discovered this room before me?  And when did he carve that?  It looked ancient&#33;

*July 23
Climb up the hill
L*

I was not going to let the hot sun deter my goal.  I would climb up the steep hill to take a peek inside an opening resembling a window.  I got up a few yards when I heard voices from behind me.  

A group of men perched up on tree limbs had been watching me.  The tree hadn&#39;t been there before and certainly not the slackers either.  They smiled at me and laughed on approvingly.  I realized I was dreaming.  I rubbed my palms together and made my way up the hill again.  I got close enough to see the rectangular opening did contain a glass pane.  This was a window after all.

*July 24
Please don&#39;t let it be
NL*

It couldn&#39;t have been that long.  Day after day I pretended nothing ever happened.  Not even our friends noticed.  But I had killed Sho and buried him underneat the living room floor.  It had been a month since it happened.  The kanji tablets would still be with him.  Alas, the clone walking around would have to do.

Noooo&#33;&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*July 25
Starbursts*
New flavors&#33;  I didn&#39;t realize I have not had these in months&#33;

*July 26
Insurrection?*

Did I hear insurrection and a couple of other things?  Who was speaking?

----------


## Genjyo

*July 27
A Woman
NL*
Was she going to take off her bra?  I also remember doing a reality check and being aware it was only a dream.  Although I wasn&#39;t going to do anything improper.  ::content::  

*July 28
Saki
NL*

First we were crying over her.  Next thing, I&#39;m reading a torn up letter she had written.  She states the particulars.  Finally we are in the same room together.  She&#39;s got it together by then&#33;

*Too much to drink?
NL*
My Dad looked like he had been drinking too much.

----------


## Genjyo

*July 29
Passive
NL*

Strolling along beneath God&#39;s grand skies.  The stars were not so bright this time.

*July 30
Little Pirate wants to take advantage of me
NL*

The little pirate from the second installment of the Pirates of Caribbean.  I am on my bed, completely naked under the covers.  This does not stop the man from getting on top of me and trying to take the covers away from me.  I was about to make him airborne, but I woke up before that.

*July 31
Lovely Girl
NL*

A girl was walking around in the kitchen with a green tee and some white, almost transparent boxers.  I happened to notice she had a blue pads on her bottom.  When turned around and walked towards me, I too saw blue in the front.    ::content::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *July 23
> Climb up the hill
> L*
> 
> I was not going to let the hot sun deter my goal.  I would climb up the steep hill to take a peek inside an opening resembling a window.  I got up a few yards when I heard voices from behind me.  
> 
> A group of men perched up on tree limbs had been watching me.  The tree hadn&#39;t been there before and certainly not the slackers either.  They smiled at me and laughed on approvingly.  I realized I was dreaming.  I rubbed my palms together and made my way up the hill again.  I got close enough to see the rectangular opening did contain a glass pane.  This was a window after all.
> [/b]



a lucid WOOHOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

> a lucid WOOHOO&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
> [/b]



  ::bigteeth::  at this rate I&#39;ll have two lucids per year.  Thank you though.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 1
Valleys
NL*

Amazing panoramic views of valleys.  I could have been an eagle for all I know.  LOL

----------


## Genjyo

*Squiggly
NL*

A hot day, even for scorpions.  A bald man with shades walked right in front of me.  "Hello Hal", is what I thought he said.  What struck me as odd was the fact his outline was squiggly, reminded me of an amoeba.  I should have been lucid.

----------


## Genjyo

*Pole
NL*

While fighting against a mud person, I decided to grab a pole and slam it through him.

----------


## Genjyo

*August 4
Naughty Video
NL*

While jogging, I realized I was carrying a video.  There wasn&#39;t a place where I could drop it off, so I took it home with me.  Sure enough, it was a porn video.  I stopped it and pushed the rewind button, but not with the intention to watch it again.  :Eek:  

*August 5
Moses, his wife, and Tomato
NL*

It was all over the papers.  Moses and his wife, the ones depicted in the Bible, were selling a tomato.  This held significance for there were many offers.

----------


## Genjyo

*August 6
Musician
NL*

He played that bass as if that was the only instrument he ever played in his life.  Everytime the fingers made contact, memorable sounds fluctuated from one side of the room to the other.  It was a moment to cherish.

*August 7
Only One God
NL*

The tribe members were going to sacrifice to their deities, but only one God was going to do anything about it.  Forgiveness for their sake I would hope though not my will, but His.

----------


## Genjyo

*Girls singing
NL*

If I had written it earlier, I would have remembered greater detail.

Was I escaping from a hospital?  Was I on a mission to protect friends?  A good hour just vanished   ::blue::   but at least towards the end, I met up with my friends who sang so beautifully I had to tell them about this dream in real life.

----------


## Genjyo

*Crystal
NL*

A glowing crystal was in my possession.  It was guiding me, almost magnetically, to the outside gardens.

----------


## Genjyo

*Ellie
NL*

Ellie firmly pushed her thumb down on my calves making me lose my balance for a little while.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 11
Take The Masks Off
NL*

I met up with some friends.  Bre and I were talking and she introduced to me a friend of hers.  I found his cattle skull mask very exotic and creepy.  Though there was something else to it, probably because it was so big it touched my hand which held my drink.

She looked at me very intently while she asked him to remove his masks.  He removed a smaller mask and another one...and another one, they were all practically layers to his skull.  He continued talking, perhaps to adding amusement to the situation.  The smaller opera ghost&#39;s masks came off and I could see his eyes, which were really the only unobstructed view of his face, gazed intently at me, almost with menace.

Now this man paused for a moment to signify only one mask was left.  His gloved hands reached back to the horns and slowly revealed his true face or lack thereof.

Only two eyeballs and a protruding tounge remained on that black chasm.  Dark matted hair hid whatever else remained there.


*Aug 12
Kaorin&#39;s Books
L*

Joseph and I walked inside Kaorin&#39;s place.  She had made a few adjustments and I found every one of them suitable to her upstanding personality.

"Please have a seat boys", she said as she went to fix us a drink.

Then, I caught sight of her collection of books.  Volumes upon volumes of books I&#39;ve been looking for.

I grabbed a book with the baby blue cover.  A very false impression considering the content.

I started reading, but the letters were becoming smaller and somehow jumbled.  I skipped to the middle of the book and saw all these enigmatic illustrations.  Kaorin had circled in a word with a pencil and wrote "what?" above it.  She came back with the beverages.

*August 13
ATM withdrawal
NL*

I had taken out &#036;1,000 from my account and checked the balance on the receipt.

.000000000001 remained.

*August 14
My future wife?
L*

We were in the kitchen washing dishes.  I was lucid again.  She was my wife?  She looked heavenly in her black dress.  I put my arms around her and kissed her shoulder.

And you know....  ::bigteeth::  

*SP no more
FA
L*

I came out of SP.  I imagined myself lifting off the bed.  It worked.  I could fly if I wanted to, except I went into the next dream.

*Moving Photograph
NL*

She had kept that picture.  A feeling within me awoke.  I _did_ use to feel something for her at one point in time. 

Then the photograph became alive.  I saw myself as a child of about five smile and continue on with the film production.  After "Action" was yelled, I watched as my younger self and a forgotten friend interacted with each other.  I was a brilliant actor even though I had no professional background.  I could have cried for myself, I never realized I was such a cute brat LOL

----------


## Genjyo

*Almost got together
NL*

She wanted to talk to me, but we were in the middle of a show or meeting.  It could&#39;ve been so great&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 16
Newspaper
NL*

There had been a major accident the night before and I was reading about it in today&#39;s paper.  A girl by the name of Megan Cook had been killed in that car wreck.  I didn&#39;t think I knew her.

*Aug 17
I&#39;m dreaming&#33;
L*

Mike was driving and I was in the passenger seat.  We were talking about dreams which led to me recognize the situation.  I climbed out of the car window and got on top of the car.  I told Mike that this was in fact a dream.  I was about to ask him a trippy question, but he remained serious enough I let go.  In the air, a caped man was flying above us.  A moment later my fireball brought him down.

*Aug 18
House break in
L*

Lucid again, I checked my hands expecting them to be deformed.  A hole was the only abnormal thing found.  My friends and I were going to break inside a house for some noble reason now forgotten.  With the wave of my hand I hypnotized the ducks, pigs, and dogs in the backyard.  They were easy, but not quite so was the bengal tiger.  He pawed at me resisting my power, but to no avail.

Finally, we saw people were in the kitchen.  We simply walked in, I erased a woman&#39;s short term memory, and put more pets to sleep.

*Movie theatre
L*
My family and I were going to see a comedy.  The movie theatres were awesome&#33;

*The Ring of all Rings
NL*

My friends did not believe they were part of my dream.  I tried to convince them by giving them gifts lol.  I gave Jooji some sort of card deck/battery/pastry....I really forgot what it was, but he was happy to receive it.  Next, I gave Pooru a seemingly ordinary ring.

"Put it on and look at the sky".

The midnight sky took on a purple afterglow.  Millions of stars were now visible and each one emitted a ray of light into Pooru&#39;s ring.  Uncanny&#33;&#33;  ::content::  

*Election and Healing
L*

Uncle and I were going to the voting booth.  We looked over some paper work there.  I remembered the lucid dreams I had &#39;the day before&#39; and wished I could do it again.  Since I thought I was in real life I simply continued on with filling out the forms.  Just then, I saw my handwriting become illegible.  Then it dissapeared&#33;   I AM DREAMING&#33;

I contemplated running for Governor or Health Commissioner.

Rafu walking with Karen and her family.  I felt so happy for him.

Then a group of women go into the public restroom.  After following them inside I get the feeling they had came back from church.  I ask one them if she believes in miracle healing.  She admitted so and that&#39;s when I took her scarred hand into mine, prayed for her and the Holy Spirit healed her.

I opened my eyes and saw her hand was completely healed.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 19
Little Kid Hides
NL*

Someone rings the doorbell.  I open the door and a little kid, who&#39;s a super agent, hides in a special compartment just above the door.

*Aug 20
"I&#39;m in a dream"
L*

Elizabeth and I are out shopping.  Three girls are huddled together looking in my direction.  A quick double take later, I notice they are wearing nothing from the waist below.

Moments later, Elizabeth is gone and I go and look for Brian.  The setting is now an elementary school and he is drawing with crayons.

We sneak out through the fire escape outside.  Brian is now Jeff and I become lucid.  

"I&#39;m in a dream Jeff".  I look at my hands for reassurance.

He laughs and tells me it&#39;s cool.

Once we reach the ground, we run into the same girls from before.  This time they are fully clothed, but they have also aged a bit.

We hold a small conversation as my lucidity fades.

*Aug 21
Bikes
NL*
Nothing much but bike riding.

*Aug 22
Just when it was getting good.
NL*

Didn&#39;t quite get to a recall stage.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOOHOO&#33;&#33; Go lucid Meister&#33;  :wink2:

----------


## Genjyo

LOL :hugs: Ophelia, a drought had to occur first.   ::wink::  

*Aug 23
Dinosaur Bones
NL*

I had a little blonde sister in this dream (or perhaps I wasn&#39;t myself) and we were chasing some tracks in the desert.  Pretty soon we discovered a lair full of dinosaur bones which really weren&#39;t dinosaur bones, but radioactive weapons of mass destruction (only I knew that).

I asked my sister to swear she&#39;d never tell anyone about this.  She did, but I could already see her getting snuffed by the main villain of the story.  I was in some silly mystery tv show the whole time.

----------


## Genjyo

*Missing Guy No longer Missing
NL*

Hey, here&#39;s Dave&#33;  What are you up to?  Gambling?&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Big bed
NL*

My mattress had exponentially increased in size.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 26
Desktops
NL*
Cherry finish&#33;

*Aug 27
Erasing
NL*
Blank state.

*Aug 28
Briefcase
NL*

Walked into a diner to collect money from the pockets of jeans left forgotten on the booths and chairs.  I had collected a good amount of &#036;1 dollar bills when I found play money inside a particular pants.  My instructions were to put all that cash inside the briefcase.  After a moment&#39;s hesitation, all the bills including the fake ones, were stashed inside.

In walks the mean old man.  He&#39;s got his bodyguards and they are ready to use force if needed.  The old man sits next to me about to say something threatning.  I stop him and say, "Just a moment, walk in again".  He raises to his feet and his men do likewise. 

Later I&#39;m watching this scene on TV and I&#39;m replaced a by an unknown actor and I&#39;m dodging bullets from the man&#39;s henchmen and take the briefcase to Robin Williams.

Pooru was involved in some way, had a getaway van.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 29
NL*

I had the ability to hover above the carpet to avoid stepping on *ahem*  Did someone let a dog in??  ::blue::

----------


## Genjyo

*Tech Lab
L*

A good amount of time passed before I heard my own voice being repeated back to me through the intercom.  I became lucid walking down the stairs then felt like floating to the cafeteria.  

I saw myself screaming but not catching anyone&#39;s attention.  My vision turned hazy and I spun around then yelled for "invisibility", which probably wasn&#39;t a good choice.  I woke up after that.

----------


## Genjyo

*Aug 31
Computer
NL*

A flash of me using the computer.

*Sep 1
Late night visit
NL*

I&#39;m thankful to be here, but I have to sneak out of here.  I don&#39;t remember the setting, probably some conference.

The wise professor had invited me to his house earlier in the day.  It would be good to take up his offer.  A series of events ensued, much similar to ther dreams where I have to resort to my powers.  At least no animals were injured this time.

I made my way to the professor&#39;s house and could already see his two daughters in there.  The younger one and I communicated through the window by sign language.

Overall this description is totally bland next to the dream itself.

----------


## Genjyo

I&#39;ve been really bad at keeping up with the DJ recently.

*Sep 1
Ice
NL*

There was ice beneath the sandy shores&#33;  Incredible, I&#39;ll definitely come back.

*Sep 2
Spinning
L*

Became lucid as soon as I entered the club.  Danced lucid, never done that before,  but the room began to spin instead of me.  Heh&#33;

*Sep 3
Bunny
NL*

White bunny offered the man some money in exchange for a hat.  It was silly.

*Sep 4
Pineapples
NL*

Helped myself to a few pineapple slices.

*Sep 5
Vicki
NL*
That girl can sing&#33;

*Sep 6
Clowning Around
NL*

A man with long, dark hair and a white shirt covered with red hearts was making people laugh.

----------


## Genjyo

Sep  7
Dark Mountain
NL

We knew it was rash of us to split apart, but we had to look for help.

"You two stay here, I&#39;ll go up the mountain and look for help", our friend told us.  I handed him the only flashlight available.  He got out of the vehicle and made his way through the brush.

The night sky was a shroud of darkness, not a trace of moonlight or a twinkling star.

Our friend&#39;s flashlight became like a small white dot on the mountainside by then.

Sep 8
Flutter
NL

Birds were fluttering up and about.  It was quite dramatic.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 9
Watching TV
L*

A dream character and I were watching TV when I gained lucidity.  I looked at both hands of mine and sure enough, only 8-1/2 fingers.  The DC was gazing at the TV screen instead.

*Sep 10
Islands
NL*

My father owned a beautiful island, plus another one that was made up of dissolving substances.

*Sep 11
Comforting
NL*

Ran and I were together once again.  I shared with her everything that had happened and gave her my new cell phone number.

*Sep 12
Extension
NL*

Applied for an extension on the paperwork.

*Sep 13
A Name
NL*

I am going to meet someone.  That person&#39;s name is L. Lubris.    ::shock::

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 14
What kind of dream?
L*
I was at home and without struggle I became lucid.  Since my vision was blurry, I decided to &#39;open&#39; my eyes.  To err on the side of caution, I only opened my left eye.

I had x-ray vision with my left eye&#33;  It was wild&#33;

*Sep 15
Who is this again?
NL*

I was talking to someone and as soon as I woke up, I knew I&#39;d forget who that would be at the end of the day.

----------


## Genjyo

I&#39;ve tried various times to update my DJ but something always happens at my end and I never save it.

*Sep 16
Wandering Eyes
NL*
Luci and her sister-in-law drop by to visit early in the morning while I&#39;m still in bed.  Just before I lose this extra perception, I see her sister-in-law peer through the bedroom window.  I roll underneath my bed and peek outside.  Her face is gleaming and her eyes are huge spotlights, searching me.  The image is crystal clear, but I do not become lucid.  

Even though I&#39;m right in front of her, she never finds me.

*Sep 17
Crater
NL*

I pull up on the side of the road.  My instinct is to finally check out this mile-sized crater that has always been there as long I can remember.  Other people have already made their way down and some are coming up in their vehicles.

I see two streams of water on opposide sides of the epicenter and coverging into a large body of water.  The beauty soon fades away as I realize this location hasn&#39;t been maintained throughout the ages.  There is the occasional littering, but at least grass has grown back into the area.  Some people are even fishing in the streams of water.

*Sep 18
Carnations
NL*

If not for these torches we still would be enveloped in darkness inside the cave.  John, a portly, bespectacled balding man with a neatly trimmed beard, asks me to go back outside and get him some carnations.  I look at the wilted remains of a flower in his hand.

I venture my way out into the wilderness to find those flowers.  The fall season is ending and the plainness of the trees adds an extra touch of misery.

There they are&#33;  All the way out to the edge of the land near the mountains.  The carnations look too important for them to be there and I see a glow around them.  I know its to identify who touches the forbidden flowers.

The backpack and plastic bag I had brought are still empty and will remain so if I want to stay out of trouble.  My walk back to the cave is halted for now.  A skull-faced creature in red garbs stops me and politely asks to inspect my belongings.

"May I please trouble you sir?  We have had some problems before from visitors stealing from our property".

"Sure, you&#39;re welcome to check".

I look back at the carnations and in front of those are a couple of large rocks I hadn&#39;t seen before.

"Sorry to trouble you sir", he hands everything back to me.  After he disappears from view, I rush back to the spot and look underneath the rocks.  I see a roll of red adhesive tape.  I tear a strip of tape and roll it around the bottom of a stem and gently break it apart.   I put in the backpack and walk briskly to my point of origin.

Death is on his face and when he finds out what happens he will rightly conclude it was me.  

*Sep 19
Calm waves
NL*

Very good sleep&#33;

*Sep 20
More good sleep.
NL*
 :smiley:

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 21
Upsetting news and snakes
NL*

It was late at night as I waited at the front curb.  The van had come to a halt and I went to the driver&#39;s door when I saw it was Pooru&#39;s dad that was driving it.  It was absurd to think it came by itself, but I finally got in feeling embarassed.

Pooru&#39;s dad drove away and it wasn&#39;t long before an unknown object touched the back of my shoulder.  It was startling to receive a cell phone by a shadowy figure, but at last I discovered it was Pooru himself.

"I&#39;m calling from the agency, we show a breach of contract on your behalf", the smarmy voice on the other line said.

"Listen", I replied, "I&#39;ve got the records indicating otherwise.  Let&#39;s get together tomorrow morning".

I handed the phone back to Pooru, but before that I dialed another number.  This led me to a different scene.  Now it was a great, big house which was more like an institution and now it was Jooji&#39;s dad who was with me at the front door.

"Please go around the back", he said with a worried face and I obliged.

Snakes were all over the railings and I jumped back (but I did not come back down, for remained floating).  These snakes had been dead for some time.  The walkway was covered with spiderwebs and there were animal droppings in some places.  I floated back immediately, utterly disgusted.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 22
Eating some funky food&#33;
NL*

Hahaha, I couldn&#39;t tell what Sarah and I were eating, but it was making us laugh.  It also changed Sarah into Jack.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 23
Not a supporter
NL*

A young christian was not a supporter of intelligent design.

*Sep 24
Alloy
NL*

An animated stick-figure person was drowning in alloy.

*Sep 25
Need to take out that zero.
NL*

That number doesn&#39;t belong there.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 26
Deposits
NL*

Was busy making some deposits.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 27
&#036;&#036;
NL*

Sold&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 28
"No"
NL*
Told them "no" to their disembodied voices on behalf of someone else.

*Sep 29
Killed their bad traits
NL*

Rafu killed their bad personality traits.

----------


## Genjyo

*Sep 30
Johnny Cash
NL*

Johnny Cash onstage singing soprano.

*Oct 1
Tom
NL*
Tom was limping...again?

*Oct 2
Pulled out from the crowd
NL*
The auditorium was packed and the speaker was energized.  He called out some names.  Very quickly, the officers pulled them from the masses and onto the stage with him.

The burning rage continues.

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 3
Activating Systems
NL*

A mostly forgotten dream.    ::blue::

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 4
Dance Dance
NL*

Playing to a few songs&#33;

*Oct 5
Counting to 4
NL*

Didn&#39;t get a good night sleep.

*Oct 6
Motorcycle Fury
NL*

Yay&#33;&#33;  It was glorious fun, for those brief few minutes.

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 7
Watch
NL*

Received a golden watch as a birthday present.

*Oct 8
Played a game
NL*
Played a three second basketball game.

*Oct 9
Drink
NL*
Stephen sips champagne.  Wedding?

*Oct 10
Natsumi
NL*
Went bowling with her and she became my student.  So lovely and funny  :smiley: 

*Oct 11
Nasty divorce
NL*

Cherie wasn&#39;t too happy with that.  Lawyers were summoned.

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 12
Going up
L*

Became lucid and decided to let the dream take over.  A magnetic force lifted me up to the skies where a levitating hut awaited me.  I fell in love with it ever since it came into view.

*Oct 13
Dream Guide
L*

Asked to meet w/ my dream guide.  Either a small child or a very short man walked into the room and hugged me.

*Oct 14
Burning Bike
NL*

Another one of those, the flames were intense.

*Oct 15
Relying on strength
NL*

Back on exercise mode.

*Oct 16
Johnny Cash singing
NL*

Johnny Cash singing with a high voice, but could he move&#33;

*Oct 17
Hawaii
NL*

Dreaming about Hawaii.

*Oct 18
Thinking he wouldn&#39;t get back with me
NL*
He eventually called me.

It&#39;s a fact, I haven&#39;t had much time for my online DJ or writing about my dreams in great detail.  My ministry has been growing and at least, that&#39;s a plus.

----------


## Genjyo

So many days have come and gone...

Oct 19
Painted faces
NL

Went to an art festival and saw many people with their faces painted red and purple.

Oct 20
Sundae
NL

Nothing to it

Oct 21
Bad news
NL

Everyone was about to cry

Oct 22
Fierce eyes
NL

Bright blue lights

Oct 23
I&#39;m not dead
NL

My funeral?

Oct 24
Keeping tabs
NL

Had to record everything

Oct 25
Big discovery
NL

Found them&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 26
Laughing
NL*

Andy and I were laughing after he couldn&#39;t come up any justification for his behaviour.

*Oct 27
Levitating
NL*

No bed&#33;   ::content::  and I won&#39;t be needing one for a while.

*Oct 28
Was he asking about me?
NL*

I had the feeling he was looking for to patch things up.  Hmm...

----------


## Genjyo

*Oct 29
Lime Green Couch
NL*

Jumped through the entrance way and landed on a couch.

*Oct 30
Mark
NL*

Mark forgetting his laptop password

*Oct 31
Eagle Vultures
NL*

Giant eerie creature turning its head and eyeing the foreground.

*Nov 1
Radio
NL*
Radio dial was oversized&#33;

*Nov 2
Elements
NL*

Platinum, Thallium, and Radium.  A Mole.

*Nov 3
Didn&#39;t get callback
NL*

MIA

----------


## Genjyo

It feels like I haven&#39;t posted in here in about a month&#33;  ::shock::  

*Nov 4
Tim
NL*

Tim was telling me about his newly started business.

*Nov 5
Sons and Daughters
NL*

Something about a family help center.

*Nov 6
Chassis
NL*

Couldn&#39;t help but admire the chassis&#33;

*Nov 7
Roadpaper
NL*

The roads were in need of repairs so gray sheets of paper were placed to patch up the road.

*Nov 8
Miko&#39;s automatic
NL*

Miko had an automatic and laser guided weapon?

*Nov 9
Cathedrals
NL*

Latin Mass.

*Nov 10
Invitation
NL*

Received an invitation to a music premiere.

*Nov 11
In the Northwest
NL*

Was looking at an itinerary.

*Nov 12
They&#39;ve changed
NL*

Edward&#39;s mom had gained at least fifty pounds, but she was just as talkative.  His grandfather&#39;s attire reminded me of a socialist dictator.

*Nov 13
I can see the resemblance now
NL*

Yes, they do look alike&#33;  As soon as I noticed that I waved to the ladies at the porch.  One of them made a semi-wave while the other looked dazed and uninterested.  Some other people commented on how frequently they&#39;d see me.

----------


## Genjyo

*Nov 14
Only Joy
NL*

No more gardens and bricks, now that you&#39;re here.

*Nov 15
Lady
NL*

Perhaps she has left with no intention of coming back.

*Nov 16
Lighter
NL*

Burn marks on the green-tinted lighter.

*Nov 17
Spinning
NL*

Only now bright colors own.

*Nov 18
Missus
NL*

We wished her a good trip, but she didn&#39;t think of any shopping to do until much later.

*Nov 19
Conferences
NL*

Passed with flying colors&#33;

*Nov 20
9th Edition
NL*

It was a waste of money.

*Nov 21
Hold out your hand
NL*

I extended my palm.

"No traces".

----------


## Genjyo

*Nov 22
In the sky
L*
I was lucid and looked up at the sky.  I was going to fly&#33;  I propelled myself up to a couple of centimeters per hour.  Then I saw a figure of a man&#39;s smiling face formed by clouds and tints.  It made me think of Jesus and sure enough, I rushed up into the image.

*Nov 23
Read in a lucid
L*

"I&#39;m dreaming".  I moved my hands back and forth, looked at all corners of the room, and decided to investiage the desktop.  I saw stacks of books and read the covers.  What I saw were fantastical, but incomprehensible lettering.

*Nov 24
So cute
NL*

Beautiful girl happily skipping on her way to class.

*Nov 25
Hangman
NL*
Was this a game?

*Nov 26
Research
NL*

Research for Ms. Chapman.

*Nov 27
CD&#39;s
NL*
Thanks Pam for the CD&#39;s haha

*Nov 28
Electromagnetism
NL*

OF COURSE&#33;  The cross was there all along.

----------


## Genjyo

*Nov 29
Moving Arms
NL*

Wildly moving my arms&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Nov 30
Repeating
NL*

I am repeating mistakes and have already wasted valuable resources.

*Dec 1
Fooling around
NL*

We both took advantage of each other.

*Dec 2
Big Hand
NL*
Principal had an oversized hand, bigger than her frame, and it just seemed like the most natural thing any school has seen.

*Dec 3
Brandy
NL*

Could she be my dreamgirl?

*Dec 4
Give me a ride please
NL*

"It&#39;s closed"

*Dec 5
New Engine
NL*

The fastest

*Dec 6
The Mission
L*

The game became a real life pursuit for survival.  Dangerous&#33;

*Dec 7
Nowhere to go
L*

Didn&#39;t have much time to explore and there was no entry to begin with.

*Dec 8
Keys
NL*

Received and treasured&#33;

*Dec 9
Plants grow
NL*

I only watered them.

*Dec 10
Dentist Assistant
L*
She has the softest shoulders ever&#33;

*Dec 11
Christmas Party
NL*

It looked like a disco.

*Dec 12
Farewell to an old friend.
NL*

Threw him a party where he read a poem.

----------


## Genjyo

Dec 13
Looking better
NL

With schools being built, the people were happier.

Dec 14
Holiday
NL

Going to be gone for some time.

Dec 15
Snake Skin
NL

Scales on skin, reminded me of a snake.

Dec 16
Masks
NL

Dragon masks to wear.

Dec 17
True Beauty
NL

God&#39;s best creation=women&#33;

Dec 18
Peter
NL

The only other person to walk on liquid water?

Dec 19
Bug eyes
NL

Haha, won&#39;t forget that&#33;

Dec 20
Growing a mustache.
NL

It didn&#39;t look too bad, but have to be careful when smiling.

Dec 21
Projects
NL

They don&#39;t stop pouring on us.  That&#39;s good right?

Dec 22
Manta Ray
L

Saved a girl from being stung by one.  She thanked me.

Dec 23
Feeling bad for her
NL

Will help her out&#33;

Dec 24
Ministry
NL

Pastor and a group of others out in the ministry.

Dec 25
Picture phone
NL

Jooji wanted to take a pic of me.

Dec 26
Tricycle
NL

Riding a motorized tricycle, came upon Edward and his brother, the front wheel kept narrowing down.

Dec 27
Panthers
L

Instead of dogs or cats, my neighbors had panthers.  I was so afraid of them, but in the end, they were so cuddly and loveable.

Dec 28
Apparition
SP
L

Woke up and, of course, I couldn&#39;t move.  An apparition went into my closet and I prayed to Christ for this feeling to go away.  I was tired anyway and didn&#39;t feel like continuing this paralysis.  Instantly, I was free.

Dec 29
More sleep
NL

I don&#39;t remember too much, only that I slept well.  Maybe this will teach me to take better notes.

----------


## Genjyo

*Dec 30
David
NL*

David was so upset with me&#33;

*Dec 31
Don&#39;t forget again&#33;
NL*

Nose, Cheek, and Short Hair&#33;  Ok?

*Jan 1
Leaky Pen
NL*
Caused much disaster on my shirt&#33;

*Jan 2
Leader
NL*

Picked a new leader, documents were going to be sent to the office.

*Jan 3
Afraid
NL*

I flew in through the window and descended slowly to the man who was just knocked to the ground.  He was old, but didn&#39;t look feeble because of it.  Hi right arm was disfigured and looked more featherless chicken wing.  There was no reason to be so careless, but I did not expect this man, whom I felt evil coming from him, to open his eyes.  He regained his posture and mostly because I was still looking at that arm.  Knowledge informed me he had attempted to kill me three times already and now he may actually do it.  I became afraid.

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 4
Lift up the roof
NL*

I had to lift up the roof to keep it from falling.

*Jan 5
Looking for glasses
NL*

I was a woman trying out some frames and looking in the mirror.  The pink outift I wore was definitely hot.  In retrospect, I wasn&#39;t inside a woman&#39;s body, I was actually that woman.  ::bigteeth::

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 6
Black and White picture
NL*

Grr, don&#39;t remember much about it.

*Jan 7
Falling Lights
NL*

Lampshades were falling.  I wish I had more to tell.

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 8
Singing
NL*

It was a blast to play and sing to hundreds of friends.  There was much to it, but, sadly, it has been forgotten.

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 9
Flying Away
NL*

I was a spirit and could appear and disappear at will.  Throughout the day I was scaring away the occupants and it was okay for a while.  Soon my power was drainging and I couldn&#39;t fly over them.  The people never looked at me directly, but they knew I was there.  They waved their arms wildly tring to catch me and almost did, but I managed to escape through an open window.  Once out there, I regained my power and flew to the next building.

*Jan 10
Nostril
NL*

I went back to the my seat after the intermission of the play and found everything had been rearranged.  I didn&#39;t find any of my belongings, but knew this is where I had been.  A cute girl was talking to me, but something in her nostril swayed back and forth.

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 11
Big Guy
NL*

Mike had upset the guy whose back was turned to him.  That guy rose and towered over him.  He looked as strong as an ox and even displayed some horns.  I rushed in between them and calmed down my misguided companion.

*Jan 12
Collegic
NL*

What was it?

*Jan 13
Arsenal
NL*

Plenty of fireworks.

*Jan 14
Light
NL*

Light opens up.

*Jan 15
Read the book
NL*

Will take exams tomorrow.

*Jan 16
Three hats
NL*

Owned three hats and none of them I liked.

*Jan 17
Massage
NL*

THAT was a Massage&#33;&#33;

*Jan 18
Icicles
NL*

Started breaking them.

*Jan 19
Ride home
NL*
I gave a well dressed man a lift home.

*Jan 20
Hand hurts
NL*

My hand ached&#33;

*Jan 21
Three CDs
NL*
Only listened to one of them.

*Jan 22
12:48
NL*

Received a phone call at that time.

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 23
Ballerina
NL*

A goth ballerina putting things away in the cupboard.

*Jan 24
Frogs and Mice
NL*

Trying to keep dry?

*Jan 25
Offer
NL*

Did KJ get offered a deal?

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 26
Remix
NL*

Remixed some channels&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Jan 27
Crowns
NL*

The crowns were given&#33;

*Jan 28
Gaze
NL*

White&#33;

*Jan 29
North and South
NL*

Conflict all over again

*Jan 30
Small Cars
NL*

Compact cars were the rage.

*Jan 31
Instead of business
NL*

"Instead of business..."

*Feb 1
The Olympics
NL*

An athlete came over.

*Feb 2
Peaceful melody
NL*

Beach and volleyball.

*Feb 3
Life rocks
NL*

Blue guitar

*Feb 4
Unarmed
NL*

Unarmed and without a helmet.
*
Feb 5
Doug
NL*

Doug and his bright ideas.

*Feb 6
Wisdom Teeth
NL*

Had them pulled&#33;

*Feb 7
David Stewart
NL*

The daytime metropolis was not as exciting as the nightlife, but it did afford me with the opportunity to check out the museums.  There would be plenty of time to go to the clubs before reporting back to work the next week.

I paid for my entrance and decided I would not rush the experience.  The clicks of footsteps announced the entrance someone I hadn&#39;t seen in more than ten years.  Mr. David Stewart still had the long, unkept gray hair and shades.  However, the shirt and tie were exchanged for a black tee and a crucifix.

His serious demeanor did surprise me, but perhaps it was my fault in some way.

We struck a conversation and went looking at all the exhibits together.  By the end of the afternoon and several lattes I decided it was time.

"You&#39;re wanting the fortune", he said under his salt and pepper mustache.

"That&#39;s not at all what I want.  Please come back, we miss you", I replied.  I knew full well he hadn&#39;t viewed other options.

I saw the woman in the jade long jacket was making her way up the steps outside.  After a few words, Mr. Stewart bid his farewell and walked out of my life once again.  They did not exchange glances as they walked past each other.

"Let&#39;s go Eve", I purposely said in a loud voice once she had arrived.  We went inside as memories came back alive and devoured every other thought in his mind.

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 8
Jon
NL*

Jon playing the bass.

*Feb 9
Shurikens
NL*

Flashy&#33;

----------


## The Cusp

So I see five stars next to your journal, and I think "This guy&#39;s gotta have some good dreams", but all I see is a date, a title, and a comment. 

I want my money back&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

Hi The Cusp, I&#39;ve been on an unfortunate dry spell and have not had many lucids or detailed dreams.  You may want to read the first pages of my DJ to read those.

I will do my best to bring back the good times&#33;   ::content::

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 10
Poor souls
NL*

The idyllic scene deteriorated rapidly.  The blue skies turned yellow and the green fields dried up and the air became offensive.  The waters did not have signs of life anymore, yet I managed to be in control.  I looked around and noticed a crater had formed.

Minutes may have passed until I heard the cries of the arriving warriors.  Seven giant men, all with formidable and impressive muscles and abilities waded through the waters.  They carried broad swords, spears, swails, and spiked clubs; strength and anger is what I sensed from them.  Yet, where was my sympathy or a sense of justice?

They jumped out of the river and into the pit, then all hell broke loose.  They were stuck, somehow they were held in place.  I could see their faces in anguish and that was the worst part.

They were suctioned into the hole which I now saw had circular rows of teeth.  For a moment it seemed still, but the dreadful feeling never escaped me.

The crater opened again and ejected them into the skies.  I saw their heads still with painful expressions and their bodies, no longer powerful or complete.  Nothing but a trail of...don&#39;t know...fire?  Like worms or snakes beneath the flames.

*Feb 11
Clean girl
NL*
She had scraped the sidewalk clean.  Hmmm

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 12
Springs
NL*

The springs of the valley flowing so gently&#33;  Some rocks looked like broccoli&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 13
Lisp
NL*

Spoke with a lisp.

*Feb 14
Tooth
NL*

Bit down on a fruit and my front tooth was badly broken.

*Feb 15
Changing colors
NL*
My clothes changed color.

*Feb 16
Shiu and money
NL*

Shiu took home the biggest jackpot.

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 17
Marriage
NL*
I was getting married to make someone else jealous.  It was a bad idea for sure.  I may have gotten married at the Oscars.

*Feb 18
List
NL*

Seiji gives me a list and expects me to find a girl that fits his description.  Then I find out he is already engaged.

*Feb 19
Grain Bars
NL*

Apple Cinnamon and quite good&#33;

*Feb 20
New Car
NL*

Adam with a brand new car.

*Feb 21
Who&#39;s she?
NL*

A woman, perhaps in her thirties, wearing a long dress and white socks.  Her thin legs are wobbly.

----------


## Genjyo

Feb 22
*Pink Clouds
NL*
Pink clouds or a rose colored atmosphere above us.

*Feb 23
Be nice&#33;
NL*

All the kids called her nasty names and made her day extremely difficult.  It hadn&#39;t always been like this.  Though she was, technically, the new kid in class, that had been a few weeks into the schoolyear.  It was now a month before summer and this sure was a lousy way to end it.  She had befriended (or so thought) most of everyone, including the students in higher grades.  That had changed until today and Jade promised herself not one tear of hers would be shed.


Jared led the newfound rebellion and managed to leave her spininng in her cluelessness.  All were eager to participate in this game.  It really was a game&#33;  They would mock her continually until she was inconsolable.  Finally they would reveal her with the present they all pitched in for her.  A black satin dress.

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 24
Apple
NL*

A red apple against a white backdrop.  The shadow growing longer and longer.

*Feb 25
Shrine
NL*
We had offered food at the shrine.

*Feb 26
Hand problems
NL*

My hands were much too bony.  I couldn&#39;t type very well either.

*Feb 27
Strange word
NL*
One word was enough, it sounded latin, and the idea it projected was "Extended your arms and get up".  I went over this for a long time.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey Genjyo.  

Everytime I stop in and read the scant descriptions of your dreams they leave me wanting more. It&#39;s like you&#39;re relentlessly teasing us. 

When you do flesh out a dream it has a poetic feel about it, very enjoyable. 
This is a nice place to visit... even though you&#39;re a dream tease.   :tongue2:   :;-):

----------


## Genjyo

Hi Vex, haha you&#39;re too kind&#33;  My dream recall has been poor for some time now.  Soon, the only comments I&#39;ll be making will be how cozy my mattress is.  ::hug::

----------


## Genjyo

*Feb 28
Break the Glass
NL*
The glass needs to be broken&#33;

The entire hall was submerged in aqua tinted waters.  The taste of bleach was strong, but if this was a nightmarish swimming pool, then it truly was for no air was available.  What use would there have been in breaking the glass division?

*Mar 1
Red
NL*
My vision was red and the only rational thought was "ACTIVE IN RED".  Drowing again, like the day before?


*Mar 2
Mollusks
NL*

Extensions servings as appendages&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 3
She may be guilty
NL*

Was I a private detective again?  The evidence led us to a small house.  I knock at the door and a woman answers.  She looks a lot like Lucille Ball.

*Mar 4
This book?
NL*

I told John he may be disappointed with the movie, but the novel was sublime.   I should have looked at the title instead of the familiar colors on the cover.  That could have led me to being lucid, then again, I flipped through the pages and saw a moving cartoon in progress.

*Mar 5
Boy&#39;s bright shoes
NL*

I was talking to a boy who just had a haircut, but noticed how extremely bright his shoes were.  A pair of sunglasses would have been sufficient.

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 6
Looking good
NL*

Figures were looking good&#33;

*Mar 7
Tunnels
NL*

A light at the end, reached the surface.

*Mar 8
Tasty ribs
NL*
I want to repeat it again lol

*Mar 9
Newer notes
NL*

Testimony is growing.

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 10
Guitarists
NL*

Two brothers, one about 15 years of age and the other 12, wanted me to stay a while longer.  They had written a new piece of music and didn&#39;t want me to pass up the chance of hearing it.

The rhythm was fast and the melody was hypnotic.  These kids would offer the world a defining sound.

*Mar 11
Brighter
NL*
Seeing more of her brightened up my day.

*Mar 12
Ruins + Venom
NL*

Our party had climbed up the mountains, followed the narrow path, and saw what we had never expected to find, the ruins of a forgotten civilization.  The complex designs and structures of monoliths, the intricate carvings, the remains of a culture unfamiliar really left us breathless.  There wasn&#39;t much to do, but be careful in our exploration.  That, however, did not prove to be the case.

Inside a structure, the temperature was strikingly cooler even though it was just as illuminated by the sunlight through the only entranceway.  Ross carelessly touched every marking on the wall.  From out of nowhere came a black--needled sphere.  It then appeared to scan the grooves along the walls.  Finally it collided against Ross&#39; right hand sending jolts of pain into his face.

Ross quickly covered it, but blood already trickled down and couldn&#39;t help but to see what it left behind.  It looked like a crab&#39;s leg punctured his palm which was already bruised and throbbing.

*Mar 13
Wrong Turn
NL*

Took a wrong turn going to school, not noticing until twenty minutes later.  I was in a field where the natives were ardously working.  They pushed mounds of plants or hay in their carts and sometimes they would let go and crash into the ditches.

It was enjoyable being here and even running at lightning speed, but this was not my place to be.

----------


## bro

> *Mar 10
> Guitarists
> NL*
> 
> Two brothers, one about 15 years of age and the other 12, wanted me to stay a while longer.  They had written a new piece of music and didn&#39;t want me to pass up the chance of hearing it.
> 
> The rhythm was fast and the melody was hypnotic.  These kids would offer the world a defining sound.
> 
> *Mar 11
> ...




Yah it kind of is like a poem, do you write? Nice work, keep it up. I like to see that my dreams aren&#39;t the only wierd ones (not that yours are) but you know what I mean  :smiley:

----------


## Genjyo

Hi Bro, thanks&#33;  Lately I&#39;ve been writing elsewhere.  I&#39;m liking these upgrades to the DV forum though.

I&#39;ve been having some of the best dreams, however, my recall deteriorates an hour after waking up.

*Mar 14
Camera mission failed
NL*

I was going to take pictures at a pivotal point and place in my life.  The camera I had hidden in my pocket remained exacty there.  Only a few pictures were worth looking at.

*Mar 15
Teddy Bear
NL*

Teddy Bear on top of a speaker, it also had it paw wrapped around a candy cane.

*Mar 16
Green Eye
NL*

My right eye glowed green and finally shot out a laser beam from my pupil.

*Mar 17
Buddha
NL*

Buddha relic in living room.

*Mar 18
Keys
NL*

Car keys are no show, press finger and turn to start car.  Amusing.

*Mar 19
Glasses and magnetism
NL*

I put on glasses and the magnetic forces collide.

*Mar 20
Loud Roar
NL*

Racing Cars?

*Mar 21
Naked
NL*

Removed covers to find myself completely naked.  It really was a dream heh.

*Mar 22
"Don&#39;t lose it"
NL*
Gone.

*Mar 23
Trembling
NL*
The surface of the Earth cannot handle the tremors.

*Mar 24
Nothing like Heaven
NL*

The most beautiful experience.  My Holy Father with me and the wonders of a new dimension.  It was sublime, the physicality and the wonders of being in this new world.  Yet, this is nowhere near as what Jesus has created for all who love him.

*Mar 25
Love
NL*

Want to be with HIM.

*Mar 26
Grains of sand
NL*

Grains of sand were stars.  
---
The last three days were the most satisfying yet, I do not fully remember them.  How odd.

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 27
Magnetic Tree
NL*

Hickory tree in the center which pulled all things towards it.  I thought it was "good" idea even while I was catapulted by its force.

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 28
Trunk Passenger
NL*
Simon riding in the trunk of car.

*Mar 29
Phoenix
NL*

Sunset and the bird flew at a low altitude on sandy beaches.

*Mar 30
Girl with a cake
NL*

She had baked a cake.  It was moisty&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*Mar 31
Expedition to the Red Sea
NL*

I was part of the exploration team and was I ever happy to there.  For those glorious ten minutes that I remember I saw enormous statues of pharaohs, sphinxes, chests filled with gold coins, pyramids with lit windows, and then the objective transformed to finding the lost continent of Atlantis.

*April 1
Homeless Man
NL*

He&#39;s just sleeping, not dead&#33;

*April 2
Meet the Lawyer
NL*

He has a shark&#39;s grin, but his office has a plaque reading "Est. 1954".

*April 3
Video
NL*

Watched a video clip from a cell phone&#33;

----------


## Genjyo

*April 4
Guitar Hero
NL*
Nothing but a few rounds of that.

*April 5
Lost Memory Card
NL*
Dak-Ho lost the memory card.  We had no choice, but to risk without it.

*April 6
Around the Fire
NL*

This motley crew sat around a fire.  Tiki-Man amused us with his stories.

*April 7
Mix and match
NL*

Two kisses and a shoe&#33;

*April 8
Protect the Home
NL*

Expecting trouble?

*April 9
Cute puppy&#33;
NL*

A dachshund and it is all mine  :smiley: 

*April 10
Forever there
NL*

Dimples became permanent.

----------


## Genjyo

*April 11
Drinking
NL*

Had a couple of rounds of Beringer.  I didn&#39;t finish my salad.

----------


## Genjyo

*April 12
Electric Typewriter
NL*

Typing on the world&#39;s oldest typewriter.  The buttons made loud _clacking_ noises when used.  Perhaps at one point in time it was the state-of-the art technology.

*April 13
Menu
NL*

Referred to the main menu after unsuccesful entries.

*April 14
Wax Building
NL*
Tan building was made out of wax.  The vanilla drop lights kept it from falling apart.

*April 15
Newspaper Bodies
NL*


In a dark cavern, two men, wrapped up in newspaper, rubbed their bodies against each other.  This was done to keep the Earth&#39;s axis in place.

*April 16
Woke up Early
NL*

I awoke at twilight.  The talking doors trembled the floor.

----------


## Genjyo

*April 17
Manufacturing
NL*

Back in September of 2000 a manufacturing had begun&#33;

*April 18
Have to be there
NL*

What would it take to be there at the farewell party?

*April 19
"Those Sealed"
NL*

Those sealed back in July 15.  What&#39;s all this about?

*April 20
Vanishing Point
NL*

Super-heated race and the vanishing point as a result thereof.

*April 21
Locked outside
NL*

Edward left his car keys in the backseat of his car.  I called the ghostly Totoro animal for assistance.

*April 22
Wolfie
NL*

Fairy tale wolf, emo-looking, haha.

----------


## Genjyo

*April 23
Two Girls and I
NL*

So many things happened and I can&#39;t write any one of them.  Let&#39;s just say at the end I was glad it was only a dream.

*April 24
The Message
NL*
I was sharing the gospel with Joe and he was highly convicted of his sins.  With tears in our eyes he was saved.

*April 25
"I&#39;ve always had this talent".
NL*

Almost midnight and my bicycle ride was ending.  I decided to walk home the rest of the way.  Lord knows what happened to my bike, but I decided to put a jump in my walk.  Sure enough, I was leaping a couple of feet off the street.  Then a thought came into my mind and realized I had forgotten I had the ability to jump up over clouds if I wanted to _and_ even fly.  I saw the quadrants of the city below illuminated by the soft moonlight.

"How could I have forgotten this talent?", I reasoned with myself.  "I better be careful not to attract unwanted attention."  So I came down and promised I&#39;d do it tomorrow.  This was, after all, a REAL ability I could perform at will.

I thought about it more and more, content with every possible outcome from this gift.

When I could sense I was still in bed, in real life, I could have kicked myself.

----------


## Genjyo

*April 26
Beautiful dancing
NL*
Dancing on the terrace and loved every single moment&#33;

*April 27
Snowflakes
NL*
Snowflakes keep falling on my head LOL.  Beautiful imagery, reminded of that Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind movie.

Soon it was all white and powdery.

*April 28
Thai Tea
NL*

Drank a lot of thai tea and did not apologize for it.

*April 29
Proper defense
NL*
With gentleness and kindness shared my faith.

*April 30
In black.
NL*

I was wearing a tight, black, leather shirt along with matching pants, glasses, and cap.

*May 1
Skates from where?
NL*

Boy skates out from a dryer at neckbreaking speed.

*May 2
Moving Truck
NL*

Managed to fit everything in a small moving truck.  

*May 3
Garden World
NL*

Beautiful garden and a gigantic sunflower opening up the heavens.

----------


## Genjyo

*May 4
Naked
NL*

I walked around naked in front of Elizabeth.  I didn't notice it until I realized I was in the dining room without clothes.

*May 5
A New Life
NL*

The clouds disperse and darkness is obsolete.  No need for the sun or moon, the Lord shall be the light.

*May 6
Nude Yvette
NL*

She's on a chair, completely naked, and I'm reminded of a dream from not long ago.  She turns, but doesn't mind that I've been watching.  Too many of dreams!

*May 7
The new guys and the Bourne Ultimatum
NL*

The new guys, Mike, and I hop into Adam's cool car.  He drives in reverse all the way to the facility.  Once there, I climb my way up to the ceiling and enter the crystal tube.  I quickly run and have my Walther P99 prepared for the inevitable.  I see an approaching figure and shoot at it and the bottom of the overpass which shatters very loudly.

*May 8
Ivory Ox
NL*

What an imposing figure!  The Friend made it.

*May 9
Colliding Floors
NL*

The ruby-like floors gyrated and collided on its own 'will'.

----------


## Genjyo

*May 10*
*Cash*
*NL*

Stacks of bank notes as tall as the ceiling.  I was going to travel on horse to deposit.

*May 11*
*Fire Eye*
*NL*

Fireball in eye, very surreal.

*May 12*
*Wherever you Are*
*NL*

Digital voice over the globe.

*May 13*
*Showdown*
*NL*

Showdown between two tankers.  Only one was fully loaded.

*May 14*
*Best Friend*
*NL*

My best friend accepted the letter. 

*May 15*
*Out!*
*NL*

I must have dozed off in my chair.  I got up because countdown had started.  I had started to the exit, but decided to go back and retrieve my forgotten planner.  It had already been on display, perhaps as a lost and found object. :p

----------


## Genjyo

I am not dead, but I'm certainly not going to catch up ~~~!!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Good to see you're not dead.  ::D: 
You're continuing on with this then?

----------


## Genjyo

*Vex, it is good to see you!! I've been away from this DJ and the site itself for far too long.  I hope to get lovey-dovey all over again.*

----------


## Lseadragon

Just a helpful reminder, as you don't seem to have kept your promise to yourself. I find it hard to keep promises to myself.

Interesting dreams you've got here by the way. Snapshots of something.

----------


## Genjyo

Promises have been dashed.

Had a recent Lucid.  A school academy had to catch me in midflight.  I would be able to fly and be invisible, however, I still had a body people could touch and poke at.  So all those basketballs and broomsticks did make it difficult to get away.

A door was left opened and I escaped.  I found three riders making their way to the fortress and I followed them.  I was playful and somewhat evil!

----------


## Genjyo

*December 4, 2007
He is dead
NL*

Party time:  Miko and his buddies, including Billy, are horsing around the cabin.  They play some tunes and start dancing around a circle (or a pentagram?).  Billy slows down and is scratching at his chest.  Someone notices this and gets behind him to tear his shirt open.  Soon he's on the floor, breathing very slowly, as Miko lights up the bottom of a Pepsi can with his Bic.  He gives it to Billy to drink, but it does nothing.  Moments later Billy is dead, completely dead.

Who will tell his mom and sister?

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hi Genjyo.
Saw you had updated the other day but didn't get around to prowling around in here until now.

That last dream is odd. The heated pepsi can was supposed to revive him?
And congrats on the lucid. Good to see you're still at it.  ::D:

----------


## Genjyo

Hi Vexxy.  If only I could move this DJ up on my priority list.  :*(
Last night's dream was a so horrible.

*Dec 18
Evil Water
NL*

I pull the shower curtain to turn the hot water on when I see the bathtub is up to the rim of the most vile looking and filthy water.  Worse, it is infested with hundreds of tapeworms.  Their black beady eyes peer through the water.  I am repulsed by it all and I knock down several bath items into the tub only for them to twist and shrivel in the acidic contents.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::shock:: 

That is pretty horrible.
Maybe it's some sort of secret dream code to keep your dream journal updated more often. 

Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking...

----------


## Genjyo

LOL

*Dec 19
Clawing
NL*

This one was almost a lucid.  As a matter of fact I woke up right before a had sleep paralysis then decided to doze off.  Moments later I feel fingers clawing at my chest.  Obviously it was uncomfortable, so I open my eyes and take a look (in sleep or real life I haven't a clue) and find my hands in a criss cross fashion against my chest.  I'm too tired to move my hands away.  Even though I sense my fingers are still, it is like my fingernails have a life of their own.

----------


## Genjyo

*Dec 20
Monster Crash
NL*

I'm in a lab/kitchen.  A van smashes through the side of concrete wall.  I'm supposed to get in, but instead I turn to face a huge steel door I hadn't seen before.  As I look at it, a hand reaches out through the closed door and tries to grab me.

----------

